# Amp service and repair in Ottawa



## jroy613 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi all,

Are there any reputable amp techs in Ottawa that specialize in tube amp service and repair? I’m picking up a Garnet and would like someone to give it a once-over before I play through it. I don’t want my face blown off!

I have been searching the forum for a recent post on this topic but I wasn’t able to find anything less than a few years old. I do apologies if there was something I missed!

Thanks team!
Jeff


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the GC Forum.

@nonreverb repairs tube amps, is in Ottawa and is a member of this forum.

Hope to see you posting and starting more new threads in future.

Please tell us a bit more about yourself.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Fearsome Sound is a guy that fixed a Fender Deluxe for me. Fixed it and price was fair.



http://fearsomesound.com/








Fearsome Sound







www.facebook.com


----------



## jroy613 (Jun 3, 2019)

greco said:


> Welcome to the GC Forum.
> 
> @nonreverb repairs tube amps, is in Ottawa and is a member of this forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the referral!

After a 10+ year break from being a guitar nut my son was born and along with it was the whirlwind of trying to take care of everyone. This lead me to realize that I needed to take the time to take care of myself! I’ve done that through picking my guitars back up. 

Since the pandemic hit I’ve been spending a lot more time with my gear, working on little guitar and pedal upgrade projects and upgrading pieces of my rig. My most recent purchase was a Moretto head that I bought from a user on here! That has lead me down a rabbit hole of amp research and lusting for great amp tone. 

I’m hoping to be a more active member as I continue to find time to do some little projects and experiment with different gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I can help you jroy. Please contact me @ www.toneonwheels.com.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to GC. Another endorsement for @nonreverb In fact he has one of my amps right now.  And I have another one waiting for him to finish the one with him. 
If you just bought that amp recently, I think I know which one it is. I thought about buying it but I have TOO many amps right now. LOL Oh and I'm also from Ottawa.


----------



## jroy613 (Jun 3, 2019)

nonreverb said:


> I can help you jroy. Please contact me @ www.toneonwheels.com.


Thanks! I’ll send you a message once the amp gets here. I’m still working out shipping details, but I’m very excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

jroy613 said:


> Thanks! I’ll send you a message once the amp gets here. I’m still working out shipping details, but I’m very excited!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime jroy.  Talk soon., Richard


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Another +1 for nonreverb. He took a curb-side garbage day find of mine and turned it into a working amp.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks gents for all your kind words!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll vouch for Richard as well.


----------



## jroy613 (Jun 3, 2019)

My Garnet purchase fell through.... the seller decided to sell locally because it was easier even though he was in the middle of packaging it up for me. I’m quite frustrated over this!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Darn it, no Garnet.


----------

